

The Failure to Teach K-12 Computer Science in the Digital Age  - AlfredTwo
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/alfredth/archive/2010/10/06/running-on-empty.aspx

======
gaius
Compare and contrast with
[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD10xx/EW...](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD10xx/EWD1036.html)

